# leleupi and with shell dwellers?



## Jay808 (Jan 21, 2012)

Can i keep a single leleupi with some shell dwellers?
If so what kind that will its own agains the leleupi?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Lepidiolamprologus and Telmatochromis sp. shell are the only species I would keep with leleupi.... the rest, no.


----------



## Jay808 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks. They look like julies? Can I keep them and a pair of julies together?


----------



## Jay808 (Jan 21, 2012)

So i cant keep maybe 4 or 6 of ocellatus or multifasciatus in there?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Jay808 said:


> Thanks. They look like julies? Can I keep them and a pair of julies together?


What look like Julies? Which Julidochromis? What are the dimensions of the tank?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Jay808 said:


> So i cant keep maybe 4 or 6 of ocellatus or multifasciatus in there?


Not with leleupi, no.


----------



## Jay808 (Jan 21, 2012)

36 1/4 x 12 5/8 x 16 3/4


----------



## Jay808 (Jan 21, 2012)

or should i get rid of the leleupi and get ocellatus or multifasciatus?
of these two which one do you like?


----------



## dubghod (Oct 20, 2011)

I have a pair of Hecqui shellies in my 5' 450L community tank with 10 Leleupi and they dont pay one another the slightest bit of interest.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Jay808 said:


> or should i get rid of the leleupi and get ocellatus or multifasciatus?
> of these two which one do you like?


You should keep what YOU want to the most. If you like the leleupi, keep them. If you would prefer some shell dwellers, get rid of the leleupi and get some shell dwellers.

The ocellatus are typically more colourful, the multifasciatus more interesting.


----------



## Jay808 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks i like both but at the same time the leleupi jus hides and im looking for something interesting for me tank
So ocellatus are more colourful weii multifasciatus more interesting?? 
i think i'll go with multifasciatus if thats the case


----------



## starplayer (May 3, 2011)

Hi, much depends on the demeanour of each fish. Occies would struggle to keep most Julis at bay, let alone a large leleupi.
As fogelhund has stated, which species would you most like? What do you want from your tank? Compatability is sometimes difficult to achieve, especially when you get breeding pairs. The bottom line is that you can keep leleupi with shellies, however the leleupi will dominate, mostly to the point of bullying. No fry will survive. 
If you have a seperate tank to provide respite for any bullied fish I would go with what you want. If it works, great. If not then at least the the bullied fish have some protection.
Do not however dismiss the fascination of a species only tank, especially where shellies are concerned. I have kept multiple pairs and harems of occies and their behaviour is fascinating. Currently I have occies in a community with J.Ornatus and L.Caudopunctatus and even though they are the biggest species they are subservient to the rest and consequently for me the aesthetic is disappointing.


----------



## brucem (Aug 12, 2009)

I'd say in that tank have something that lives around the bottom, and something that lives in the upper parts of the tank.

Occies/multies and paracyps, for example. I wouldn't try and mix julies/neolamps and shellies in that tank. I think you'll get problems down the track


----------



## neoh (Mar 22, 2012)

I've kept a single female lelpui with 7 multi's for quite some time. They seem to enjoy each others company. The lelupi only seems to have a problem with my neolamprologus pectoralis, because they are both trying to claim the same territory. But then again, the lelupi thinks pretty much every cave in the tank is hers..


----------



## Ptyochromis (Mar 23, 2012)

In my 55 I have a colony of 6 Ornatipinnis, I added a leleupi a few days ago, he locked jaws a few times but they seem to get along now. I worry more for the leleupi than the Ornies


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Ptyochromis said:


> In my 55 I have a colony of 6 Ornatipinnis, I added a leleupi a few days ago, he locked jaws a few times but they seem to get along now. I worry more for the leleupi than the Ornies


A couple of days experience is hardly enough to determine whether it will work out, and certainly nowhere near enough time to be giving others advice about it.


----------



## Ptyochromis (Mar 23, 2012)

Fogelhund said:


> Ptyochromis said:
> 
> 
> > In my 55 I have a colony of 6 Ornatipinnis, I added a leleupi a few days ago, he locked jaws a few times but they seem to get along now. I worry more for the leleupi than the Ornies
> ...


I was simply sharing my experiences. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

On the other hand I have had an adult male 51/2" N.leleupi which domminated its 4 foot tank so much it even stopped adult 3" male and 21/2" female Lepidiolamprologus hecqui from breeding.

Used to waite just above the females shell and stop the male vissiting her. Attacked her if she came out. Even if it was just her tail coming out. He was having no breeding in his tank unless he was involved. I had to separate em to let the female hecqui feed and breed.

Same male had dispatched brevis pair and an occie pair (and over time his 6 females that he bred well with for years after killing all leleupi male opposition long ago), so I guess I was rather slow to learn just how nasty they can be. 

The profile describing em as
Temperament: Mildly Aggressive
Conspecific Temperament: Mildly Aggressive

always makes me smile. :wink:

All the best James


----------

